# Ibuuyk



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk v3.00

Name: Ibuuyk
Age: 18
Sex: Male
Species: Feline, white tiger
Height: 5'1x''
Weight: 19x pounds

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Pure white fur
- Markings: With black markings.
- Eye color: Deep blue.
- Other features: An about 3,5 cm long scar on the right cheek, a 1 cm one on the right paw and a whole 8 cm long one on the right foot.
Behavior and Personality: Looks intimidating & solitary on the outside, but can in fact have whichever personality he wants thanks to his superior intelligence.  Often misunderstood, he's usually seen as a total freak, and sometimes as a psychotic drug-fiend.
Skills: Sleeping, staring.
Weaknesses: Handwriting, speaking.

Likes: Sleeping, eating, solitude, intelligence, philosophy.
Dislikes: Morons, retards, stupid people, trolls, humans.

History: Born at March 21th 1991 in some little town, Ibuuyk's childhood was full of incidents.  He almost got his face ripped off by a wild dog when he was five years old, stepped on an infected nail barely after recovering, got a rusty spring through his paw two years later, became insomniac around that time, saw his mom catch cancer a little while after, and finally got saved from depression when he met his best friend at 12 years old.  Now, things are going well.

Clothing/Personal Style: Feral, so no clothes, but wears glasses.
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2841736/

Goal: Goals are futile.
Profession: Tutor, teacher's assistant.
Personal quote:  "If there is evil in this world, it lurks in the hearts of men.", by Edward D. Morrison
Theme song:  Mozart's Symphony No. 19 in E flat, Concerto No. 18 in B flat, Concerto No. 23 in D minor, Waisenhaus-Messe, Quartet No. 15 in D minor, Violin Concerto in A.
Birth date: March 21th, 1991.
Star sign: Pisces.

Favorite food: Galvaude Poutine.
Favorite drink: Red wine.
Favorite location: Quebec.
Favorite weather: Windy & cold, but not snowing; around -20C.
Favorite color: Black.

Least liked food: Beans, he's mentally allergic to those.
Least liked drink: Beer, he just can't stand the after-taste.
Least liked location: America, no comments.
Least liked weather: Hot & sunny, around 25C.

Favorite person: Hades.
Least liked person: Everybody.
Furiends: meehsa, Furygan, Chris, Barak, DarkNoctus, Dementiality, Lillica, Lasair, Teto, Cindy, Kalix, Aurali, Drunken Ace, DrakeLord, Suranei, Brian, FuzzehRichard.
Enemies: Humanity.
Significant other: No-one.
Orientation: Whatever he wants.


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 30, 2009)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comment ^^

What sounds interesting?


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 30, 2009)

Ibuuyk said:


> Thanks for the comment ^^
> 
> What sounds interesting?



Your fursona of course.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 1, 2009)

It was derailed.  No big deal.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 1, 2009)

Lucky WOLFIE said:


> Your fursona of course.



Oh, thanks, Im too slow sometimes ^^



Ratte said:


> It was derailed.  No big deal.



And thanks for giving the reason, I appreciate it ^^.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Minor edit.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 22, 2009)

Semi-minor edit


----------



## SpartaDog (Nov 22, 2009)

Hmm. I'd like to draw him a reference, if you don't mind. The idea of a tiger wearing glasses is among the cutest things I've ever seen. XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> Hmm. I'd like to draw him a reference, if you don't mind. The idea of a tiger wearing glasses is among the cutest things I've ever seen. XD



Heh heh, no prob dear, as long as you say its me and send me the link when its finished, have fun ^^

EDIT:  Semi-major edit


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

Not the best to bump your own thread man, Suggest linkin in your sig instead.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

It's not like I bump it every day ='/.  I barely edit it once per two or three weeks, and besides, who cares bout some random fursona thread?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 26, 2009)

lawl just sayin some people (and mods) object


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh well, if they really have enough time to lose to bother with a thread like this, let's contribute to buy em a social life ^^


----------



## Vivianite (Nov 27, 2009)

i like it, but i find myself a dumbass just realizing your a male, HUR DERP.

the avatar, it bluffs my eyes into thinking that your a girl.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohh, now I know who that new watcher is xD

And thanks, even though I have no clue how my avatar looks like a girl oO


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

Nicceness man come to may bar lulz


----------



## Ibuuyk (Dec 14, 2009)

Minor edit, and lol Ace, is your red wine cheap ^^?


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 14, 2009)

sure I think I have soemthing in back lol


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk 3.0, whew...


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 6, 2010)

Uhm, well....I did get around to drawing him.....But now I dunno where I put it. XD


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jan 6, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> Uhm, well....I did get around to drawing him.....But now I dunno where I put it. XD



Aww, I'd love to see that pic soon, I'm sure it's lovely =D


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 7, 2010)

I'll be sure to post, if and when I find it.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk 3.0 or something, thought I might as well bump it up.


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Dislikes: Morons, retards, stupid people, trolls, humans.
> 
> Goal: Goals are futile.
> 
> ...



...Not that your bitter or anything. Also 'humans'? Why?


----------

